# Installation de keynote et version 10.10 ?



## tantrika (13 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 
je souhaite télécharger Keynote sur mon macbook pro 10.9.5.
Hors il est requis d'avoir la version 10.10 pour cela.
Où puis-je trouver cette version car ce qui m'est proposé c'est d'installer Yosemite, ce que je ne souhaite pas.
 (je ne sais même pas si mon vieux mac pourrait l'accepter).
Donc, ou trouver une version 10.10 sans Yosemite ?
Ou comment installer Keynote ?
Merci du tuyau et belle soirée
Tantrika


----------



## tantrika (14 Avril 2015)

impossible de trouver un lien de téléchargement pour 
*keynote pour mac 10.9.5*
*A part sur Softonic et là rien ne se passe... quelqu'un aurait une idée ??*
*merci et bonne nuit*


----------



## Sly54 (15 Avril 2015)

Si KN n'est plus sur l'App store (disons la version que tu souhaites avoir), si tu ne l'avais pas préalablement acheté sur l'App store, alors c'est mort pour le téléchargement.
Reste des versions boites d'occasion.


----------



## tantrika (16 Avril 2015)

hello,
c'est quoi des versions boites d'occasion ??


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2015)

Ton objectif : acquérir Keynote.

Le problème : il faut pour cela être en 10.10.3 Yosemite

La solution sans l'installation de Yosemite :

– trouver un DVD iWork'09 sur un site d'occasion.
– installer iWork
– mettre à jour via le MAS (Keynote sera proposé dans sa dernière version pour Mavericks)

La solution via Yosemite :

– télécharger Yosemite
– installer Yosemite sur un DD externe (il suffit de choisir un DD externe schéma GUID formaté en HFS+ journalisé comme destination au lieu du volume interne)
– acheter et installer Keynote (attention, utiliser le même identifiant Apple que sur le volume Mavericks et éjecter le volume Mavericks avant d'ouvrir le MAS sous Yosemite)
– éteindre la machine et débrancher le DD externe
– redémarrer sur Mavericks
– ouvrir le MAS avec son identifiant Apple
– télécharger Keynote depuis la section "achats" (la version Mavericks sera proposée dans un deuxième temps)


----------



## tantrika (16 Avril 2015)

merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.Quel risque y a t-il à télécharger 10.10.3 Yosemite sur mon mac ?
Quels avantages ?
Quels inconvénients
J'ai toujours peur que les mises à jours aussi importantes m'obligent à réinstaller la suite Adobe.
Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Avril 2015)

C'est une mise à niveau. Le risque c'est de se retrouver avec des applications et des périphériques incompatibles. Il faut donc vérifier avant d'entreprendre quoique ce soit.

Il est aussi de bon ton d'avoir une sauvegarde (Time Machine ou Clone ou les deux).

Les avantages ? Ben, un OS X à jour et les dernières versions des applications Apple et Mac AppStore.


----------

